# SL55 Minging to Majestic- Gleammachine.



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Booked in over 2 days for a minor correctional detail, I originally thought it was black when I viewed the other week in the garage.:lol:

































*Upon arrival*




























Alloys and tyres pre-soaked with Espuma Revolution, then pressure rinsed.



















Arches cleaned,










Alloys and calipers further washed with a variety of brushes and apc,










Foamed x 2 with Meguiars apc, and rinsed



















Exterior trim and shuts cleaned using soft detailing brushes,




























Engine bay cleaned and treated,



















Vehicle de-tarred,



















Due to the level of tar removal, claying is made far easier and less likely to pick up heavy deposits, thus preserving the clay for future use,




























Re-rinsed and dried,










General level of defects,










The majority of defect removal was completed using either a Festool sheepskin pad and #105 or a Gloss-it light cut pad and IP3.02,

*50/50*



















*Rear quarter.*




























*Front wing.*




























All major panels completed and then called it a day.

*Day 2.*

Lousy weather today with persistent showers, so unfortunately the picture side of things were limited,

The remainder of the 1st stage of machining completed to the front and rear bumpers, lower seals and roof pillars.
Pulled outside and given an IPA wipedown to remove any polishing oils and check work.










Paintwork refined using PO85rd on a CG Hex-logic finishing pad.

Vehicle re-foamed and rinsed to remove the polishing dust, cue another rain shower.



















Little touches to the alloys completed,










Back under the cover and wing fins polished to remove tarnishing using Briliant aluminium polish,










*Paintwork cleansed and glazed using CG E-Z acrylic.
*Protected using Smartwax Concours.
*Alloys and calipers sealed with Opti-seal.
*Glass cleaned and protected using Nu-glass and Opti-seal.
*Exhausts and britework polished using Briliant 2 stage restorer and hot enviroments.
*Rubber seals nourished with SV seal feed.
*Plastic trim protected using GT C4.
*Tyres dressed with SV Pneu and arches dressed using AS Finish.
*A final wipedown using Zaino Z8 and complete.

*Results.*




















































































































Thanks for looking, comments welcomed and appreciated.


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Nice job. I've seen cleaner tractors than that Merc'. Where had it been?


----------



## coopersworks (Dec 8, 2009)

A joy to read !


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Stunning!!!


----------



## FrazzleTC (Jul 4, 2009)

That's an absolutely beautiful looking car. Lovely work!


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Stunning turnaround :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nice work Rob, looks good in smartwax concours :thumb:


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Looking good mate. The garage looks familiar, does the owner have any other nice toys?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Very nice indeed - it was certainly barkitt before the detail, but looks superb after it. Good level of correction achieved too :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

simply stunning :argie:


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Great job as always.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Rob, it was a little surprising given your initial thoughts about the thread name then I realised why, ooops indeed. A lovely job and truly beautiful finish. Nice One Rob:thumb:


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks spot on Rob that was minging to start with though :thumb:

Neil


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

GSVHammer said:


> Nice job. I've seen cleaner tractors than that Merc'. Where had it been?


Nowhere I think, been sitting in the garge like that for a while.



-Kev- said:


> nice work Rob, looks good in smartwax concours :thumb:


Cheers Kev, one of the easiest on off waxes I've ever used, not mentioned very often on here but it is truly unde-rated.



Emerald Detailing said:


> Looking good mate. The garage looks familiar, does the owner have any other nice toys?


Thanks Francis, E39 M5 and the other car I'm not at liberty to say, we will have to wait and see. http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=138901


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Looks excellent Rob, how do you find the Smartwax Concours?


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

good stuff as usual mate


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Lovely work Rob a real rewarding day in life of a detailer i bet

Glyn


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

mm mmm mmmm :argie:

Gorgeous! The car that is


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

a transformation and a half!


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

it just reminded me of a post nathan did and the guy had a vanquish or a lambo.....


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

Just one word.....

Amaizing! :argie:

Best regards


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Cracking work as always Rob, especially with the condition when you started it, great turnaround as always mate. :thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

great job :thumb:


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

great write up and turn around.


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

great job Rob, got to go look at an SL start of next week.


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Great job on a lovely motor!


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Awesome work


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

Looks fantastic. Bet it was a pleasure to work around too looking at those surroundings


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

That was certainly in need of a good detail - and that is exactly what it got - great work :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Envy Valeting said:


> Looks excellent Rob, how do you find the Smartwax Concours?


Cheers Tim, it's probably the easiest on and off wax I've used, apply to the whole car in the shade, cure for 10 mins and remove with ease, leaves a great finish and had 3 months + from it on the wifes car.



glyn waxmaster said:


> Lovely work Rob a real rewarding day in life of a detailer i bet
> 
> Glyn


Cheers Glyn, yes rewarding watching the transformation unfold over 2 days.



Emerald Detailing said:


> it just reminded me of a post nathan did and the guy had a vanquish or a lambo.....


Not the same guy Francis, lovely house and surrounding though.



Finerdetails said:


> great job Rob, got to go look at an SL start of next week.


Cheers Iain, lovely shape to work on, but typically rock hard mercedes paint.


----------



## UBRWGN (Nov 25, 2007)

Very impressive results, the owner must be quite happy they found you. :thumb:
I also like the Nurburgring sticker, hopefully the owner flogs it.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice work Rob :thumb:


----------



## GlenStaff26 (Mar 10, 2007)

That looks like a very satisfying detail. Superb results Rob :thumb:


----------



## Escort God (Feb 23, 2009)

stunning motor and job


----------



## remonrace (Jan 13, 2009)

Huge improvement, car was in need of some TLC! Don't see them a lot here in Holland, especially with those rims it still looks very cool


----------



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

Superb !

Please tell me what exactly did you use on the exhaust tips, i have tried P21 and Megs with 000 wool and i still can't get rid of the blackness from the lower part of the tips


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Lovely job Rob, great cars to work on these

Baz


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Baracuda said:


> Superb !
> 
> Please tell me what exactly did you use on the exhaust tips, i have tried P21 and Megs with 000 wool and i still can't get rid of the blackness from the lower part of the tips


Thanks, I used Briliant Restorer and 000 wire wool, followed by Hot Enviroments to add the final shine.

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/briliant-car-care-and-detailing-products.html


----------



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

Also i would appreciate it if you have some tips on how to clean the engine bay. I was always afraid of using my PW in there because of the electronics, so i just sprayed & wiped but i can't reach all the areas.

Did you cover anything up or just the usual APC - Brushes - PW on low/med ?


----------



## chris141 (Jun 5, 2008)

Top job as always


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Baracuda said:


> Also i would appreciate it if you have some tips on how to clean the engine bay. I was always afraid of using my PW in there because of the electronics, so i just sprayed & wiped but i can't reach all the areas.
> 
> Did you cover anything up or just the usual APC - Brushes - PW on low/med ?


I cover any exposed electrics/ECU with either a bag or clingfilm (ensure the areas are cool first), spray APC or degreaser, work it in with various brushes and rinse using an open flow or low pressure from the PW.
Spot dry followed by a thorough coating to plastics and rubber using a waterbased dressing, leave to sit whilst I wash the rest of the vehicle, then lightly wipedown any excess dressing, treat underbonnet paintwork.
Hope this helps.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

The usual stunning work Rob!!!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice work there rob :thumb:


----------



## LJB (Dec 28, 2008)

Absolute perfection as always Rob well done mate


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Simply Stunning :thumb:


----------



## Marc1 (Apr 8, 2010)

Well done :thumb:


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

stunning work!


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Great work :O)


----------



## Benjic2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, nice work, always loved these mercs!


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Mining to Blining I think ..


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Lovely turn around... as much as it pains my OCD tendancies to say it... at least it was being driven rather than sat in a garage somewhere !


----------

